# Pagona Barbatas



## Belinda (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm looking for an unrelated breeding pair of Pagona Barbatas, they must be unrelated, under 8 months old, healthy and feeding well.

I dont want to buy them off Herp Trader, Preferably off a member or breeder....

I am in Sydney.

Will pay more for nice colourations.


----------



## Morelia_man (Aug 10, 2003)

a breeding pair under the age of 8 months?? 
or just a pair under 8 months?


----------



## almaron (Aug 10, 2003)

I know I can't help you, but out of curiousity. What is a Pagona Barbatas?


----------



## Morelia_man (Aug 10, 2003)

i dunno who that was aimed at almaron but they are eastern bearded draons


----------



## Belinda (Aug 10, 2003)

Sorry...Barbattas are Big Bearded dragons, Mine is 21 inches.

Ahh.....Probably an unrelated pair, different sexed that would probably end up breeding.Do you have some fore sale MM?


----------



## Morelia_man (Aug 10, 2003)

nah sorry bb... i wish


----------



## Belinda (Aug 10, 2003)

Lol...You get some of mine when they're up and breeding


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 10, 2003)

is it possible to sex beardies when there that young???


----------



## Morelia_man (Aug 10, 2003)

possible but hard, one sign can be the thickness of the heads but it isn't very reliable


----------



## almaron (Aug 10, 2003)

Cool. Thanks. Didn't recognize _barbatus_, as I've always known dragons as _vitticeps_. Spelling as barbatas was drawing blanks from search engine. I hate it when that happens. :?


----------



## Belinda (Aug 10, 2003)

Sorry... I thought you could Also tell their sex bu the spots near their vent?


----------



## sobrien (Aug 10, 2003)

There are many different ways to sex them.
1. Males generally have larger heads
2. The pores along their legs. Males generally are larger and more profound
3. At the base of the tail, the male has two bumps paralell to each other. Females have one bump going horizotally.
These are just some of the more reliable sexing techniques. 
Pogona Barbata is the eastern beadred dragon. Barbatus is the old name i think
Cheers Simo


----------



## Morelia_man (Aug 10, 2003)

are those last two techniques reliable at such a young age sobrien?


----------



## Magpie (Aug 10, 2003)

The way to sex beardies is.....The girls are the ones that lay the eggs.
Seriously, I have seen some experienced herpers get it wrong with fully mature adult beardies.
There are indicators as mentioned but none are 100% reliable.



PS. best one was a beardie I had identified as male layed eggs 2 weeks later.


----------



## Belinda (Aug 10, 2003)

> The girls are the ones that lay the eggs.


Wow....I NEVER would've thought of that one Magpie! Thanks!


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 10, 2003)

Yup indeed, I am with Maggie on this one too, God I agree with this fella too much lately ! They can be sexed but not reliably at such a young age.


----------



## NoOne (Aug 11, 2003)

Best way is to buy 4 or so odds are you'll get a pair then sell any that are not needed.
Head shape is useless at a you age, tail lumps are most reliable but at a young age it's still not 100%.

I know what you mean Magpie i had 2 young females housed together a few seasons back, they produced 3 clutches. :?


----------



## ad (Aug 11, 2003)

Magpie and NoOne are pretty well spot on, there is no guarantee.
Another pointer is the males tend to have blacker beards - again more evident as they get older.

I bought two hatchlings (vitticeps) last season requiring females, the breeder from Sydney reckoned he could pick it for me and he did - both girls. He knew himself though it was an educated guess, but very young hatchlings just the same!

Belinda, if you want colours, - buy vitticeps!
Cheers
Ad


----------



## python_guy44 (Aug 11, 2003)

Yeah my boss just got2 central bearded dragons and they are showing great colour at an early age.

PS: if you want the details of where she got them just ask

cheers, jeremy


----------



## jmbrimer (Aug 11, 2003)

Al - Barbatas are eastern Bearded dragons - Live around the coast of Eastern Australia, and inland a bit. Generally grow larger than vitties, look more baddass and have a slightly more aggressive attitude in captivity as a GENERAL rule. Mainly distinguishable from vitties by their wicked yellow mouths! Like vitties they can also be different colour morphs, though this is a lot less common in captivity as there tend not to be as many that have been line bred through generations. I did see an amazing bright green one in Byron Bay though (no it was not a vision induced by Byrons biggest export )


----------



## ad (Aug 11, 2003)

A bright green barbarta - thats amazing!! Was it dark or light green and what percentage?
I found two sub adults which had a definite light blue through them, very nice animals.
I have seen a yellowish one in a book and there are a lot of white ones for sale
and I thought barbatas came in drab grey with a bit of brown thrown in!


----------



## jmbrimer (Aug 11, 2003)

Ad - It was a kinda of pale olivey green on its body (not unlike a water dragon) and a bright flouro green (kinda like a hi-liter texta color) around it's ears. And it liked to bite  I've got a couple of juvies with a fair bit of Gold. The big Female also tends to go fairly gold in the sun too...


----------



## ad (Aug 11, 2003)

Awesome, I love green reptiles - i'd kill for emerald monitors!


----------



## almaron (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for info jmb.


----------



## seth (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey Belle
i got my barbata from a breeder in wagga wagga.The little fella cost me $40 +$10 delivery to sydney.However now comes the bad part, all i can remember is that their names were dave and sue and they lived in wagga wagga but i've miss-placed the rest of the details.I found them on herptrader and they were more than helpful.Don't really know if this will help, but hey!!
Cheers seth.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 11, 2003)

Barb's are about the most common herps in NSW, maybe beaten by Blueys but that'd be all. If you keeps an eye out and ask around, you should be able to pick some up. I paid nothing for mine, but that was from a friend and he has none left.
Al, I believe that in the US and UK they cross breed Vitties with Barbs to produce a large dragon with great temperament and unusual colours. However, this makes them mules.


----------



## NoOne (Aug 11, 2003)

Their sometimes called "German Giants".


----------



## Slateman (Aug 11, 2003)

> However, this makes them mules.


Another example of nature self protection


----------



## Belinda (Aug 11, 2003)

Okay, thanks guys...But can we get back to the subject? Thanks!

P.S
Jeremy, could you PM the details of your boss?

Cheers! BB


----------



## ad (Aug 11, 2003)

Yes we did get a bit off track there!
Fancy having a discussion over a classified! :roll:


----------



## Belinda (Aug 11, 2003)

Lol...Not to worry, I learnt abit...Expecially that the female beardies are the ones that lay the eggs...Thought it was the males. Is that the same for ALL reptiles?! God, females do ALL the work!


----------



## spidsy (Aug 11, 2003)

hey they dont get to have babies if the males dont do some sort of work.


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey you call THAT work


----------



## spidsy (Aug 11, 2003)

haha



(removed text was here)


----------



## Belinda (Aug 12, 2003)

Ewww.....


----------



## seth (Aug 12, 2003)

i agree spidsy if us guys didn't do any workthe girls would just start to complain and probably steal the guys credit cards and run up a bill.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey Belinda, nice sarcasm
I never even intimated that anyone didn't know that the females layed the eggs, I merely postulated that the only fool proof way to know if it is a female is that they lay the eggs. Everything else with beardies is only a small amount better than a guess.
I guess the only problem with a fool proof method is that someone is always inventing a better fool.


----------



## seth (Aug 13, 2003)

no one will ever "out-fool" you magpie.


----------

